# What's Your Most Embarrassing Or Strangest Guilty Pleasure?



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Fess up, we all have one. Or a dozen. I'll go first even though this is reeeally tough to go first on....

(And there's no need to mention whacking off...I'm convinced 99% of the population does it...guys and girls...I've been with too many women that loved to do it or have me help)

My embarrassing guilty pleasure is I actually really like some Taylor Swift songs. And Adelle. And Evinesence. My kids, family would be shocked they think I've always been kind of a metal head, into the harder stuff. And I am, usually.

Also there are some chick flicks...I really....Uhmmm...this is really hard to admit...like. I thought Runaway Bride was a pretty good movie. And my ex wife made me watch Steel Magnolias and that is just an awesome, but very, very sad movie. And The Bridges of Madison County was awesome too.

Meh. I'll probably really regret posting this....

So...what are your embarrassing guilty pleasures? Could be something that's seen as awkward for your sex, or your age to like. Or could be just that your wierd lol...


~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

Loads of things I guess. I feel attracted to a lot of transsexual woman, I know this doesn't make me gay but I downloaded grindr on my mums apples tune id and I worry she'll see it one day because it has that icon next to it to reinstall in the App Store. 
Also this might sound like nothing but I'm very addicted to the game clash royale atm. It's eating up most of my days. I play it pause to do something for 10 minutes then I'm back on it again. I'm not even a avid gamer but can't stop playing.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Lawrencepa said:


> Loads of things I guess. I feel attracted to a lot of transsexual woman, I know this doesn't make me gay but I downloaded grindr on my mums apples tune id and I worry she'll see it one day because it has that icon next to it to reinstall in the App Store.
> Also this might sound like nothing but I'm very addicted to the game clash royale atm. It's eating up most of my days. I play it pause to do something for 10 minutes then I'm back on it again. I'm not even a avid gamer but can't stop playing.


My son is seriously addicted to that game....he says I should download it but I haven't cos I'm afraid I won't be able to stop playing it lol.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I go through phases where I binge read fanfiction. I watch cheesy romantic Asian dramas a few times a year on average. Sometimes will listen to kpop or other music I feel is a bit soulless.






^ I listened to that song a lot in 2015? Or was it more 2014... Damn I don't even remember that's bad.

oh yeah and the song where they ripped off Metallica's intro :')






I actually sometimes enjoy watching/listening to stuff just because it's really different from what I usually do (watched a few episodes of 19 kids and counting for this reason years ago,) and I seem to have slightly inherited my mum's weird masochistic thing where I sometimes do stuff to make myself cringe. 'guilty pleasures' are a bit silly though really, unless you like stabbing people to death or something, so I try to ignore that.

*Edit:* Oh yeah and I sometimes play Runescape. Most of the people playing that game are in their teen years..


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@AllTheSame

Eating things when noone is looking.  

I like Princess Bride movie -






or


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread yeah you made me think of another one, I still listen to dubstep sometimes when I get in a strange mood lol.

@ANX1 that is seriously one of my favorite movies ever. Believe it or not it has a huge cult following and is really popular among some college kids.

"Hello my name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die"!!!

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> My son is seriously addicted to that game....he says I should download it but I haven't cos I'm afraid I won't be able to stop playing it lol.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Yeah I wouldn't if you care for your life lol


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Since people are talking about apps I like Avengers Academy, Disney Magic Kingdoms, and Family Guy: The Quest For Stuff. Collecting characters is nice and you can play for free. Free is a big part of it since real games cost a lot. Also, Wasp is best girl.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@AllTheSame

Also it had Andre in it from wrestling. 

Also Fred from the wonder years TV show.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Jersey Shore /thread.

I started to watch it to hate on them but I got addicted, I've watched a lot of other lame Reality-Tv too like Rock of Love, Bad Girls Club(this one was my favourite), Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew and even some episodes of The Real Housewives series. 

I've watched some normal tv series that would be considered guilty pleasures too but they aren't that much of a guilty pleasure: Desperate Houswives, True Blood, Californication, Sex and the City, The Vampire Diaries...


----------



## Makenzie83 (Aug 23, 2016)

Playing World of Warcraft. I've played for 10+ years almost daily. I freakin' love everything about it. It made it incredibly hard to date back in the day, even when I dated "gamers" they thought it was super nerdy. #forthehorde


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Reading creepypastas. A lot aren't very good, but there are some good ones.

Also like to read or listen to "true" scary stories. Many of these are obviously fake, but still fun to listen to or read.

Reading about the paranormal and paranormal encounters. Mostly focusing on non human spirits and beings. The topic of ghosts bores me. Some folklore and myths too.

Occasionally listening to Coast to Coast am. I usually don't bother unless I'm out driving late though.

Listening to some songs that aren't considered manly

Daydreaming of fantasy worlds.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Um, I love watching My Little Pony : Friendship is Magic, and Rarity's my favourite, mainly cause of scenes like this and this.

I also liked totally spies but only ever watched it casually...


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

This song is a guilty pleasure...






I have other guilty pleasures, but they're nsfw and really embarrassing lol.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Ooh, I have 151 songs on my Ipod, some of the highlights include: Alone, Because the Night, The Best, Flashdance...what a feeling, Footloose, Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!, Girls just wanna have fun, Heaven is a place on earth, he's the greatest dancer, holding out for a hero, hot stuff, hungry eyes, i wanna dance with somebody, if I could turn back time, islands in the stream, it must've been love, I've had the time of my life, kiss me, let your love flow, like a virgin, never gonna give u up, never too much, nothings gonna stop us now, power of love, run with us, venus, waiting for a star to fall, we belong, when we r together...and load more besides


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I think the Backstreet Boys have awesome music. ops It makes me feel good.

There! I said it! Back off! :mum

@*VanitysFiend* ...ah crap, if those are the original versions, most of those songs are awesome in my book. :um :um :um

ETA:



slyfox said:


> Reading creepypastas. A lot aren't very good, but there are some good ones.
> 
> Also like to read or listen to "true" scary stories. Many of these are obviously fake, but still fun to listen to or read.
> 
> Reading about the paranormal and paranormal encounters. Mostly focusing on non human spirits and beings. The topic of ghosts bores me. Some folklore and myths too.


:high5 I'm not ashamed of this, though...just that most people think I'm weird when I admit such things. :/


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I like 80s music.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm a very strict Hard Rock/Heavy Metal guy. I hate pop music with a passion... but for some reason, I absolutely love cheesy Eurodance music.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> I think the Backstreet Boys have awesome music. ops It makes me feel good.
> 
> There! I said it! Back off! :mum
> 
> @*VanitysFiend* ...ah crap, if those are the original versions, most of those songs are awesome in my book. :um :um :um


Follow the links, I put them there for a reason  Alone is Hearts version, and Power of Love is Laura Branigans cover from 87, I prefer it to the Jennifer Rush original, it's more raw imo 

I dread the day when I start looking into 90's boy bands, I'm not sure how much more gay my taste in music can get


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Okay, now one that DOES make me feel weird and embarrassed...

I'm interested in reading/learning about ritual crime and ritual abuse (look it up if you don't know what it is). Especially when it relates to dissociative disorders. I have a lot of books and read a lot about this and write about it, too. Sure, I write about most of the weird things I read about, but this is the one that...well, it'd be _really_ difficult to explain it to anyone (people's eyes glaze over even when I try to describe my "tame" writing), so I tend not to mention it.

"Oh, so the main character here is a pansexual cop who's a ritual abuse survivor and has multiple personalities, one of which appears as a dead cop whose case he's working on, and now he's investigating a cult that mutilates animals and kills people, huh? And his adversary is a sociopathic, heroin-addicted, former teenage prostitute who also happens to be pansexual and have multiple personalities and who now works as a hitman for that same cult, is that right?"

Yeah...sounds pretty cool. ;_;


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

In the past I have written some fanfiction stories and posted them to story sites. They actually did pretty well though I haven't written anything in a few years now and left some stories unfinished.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Makenzie83 said:


> Playing World of Warcraft. I've played for 10+ years almost daily. I freakin' love everything about it. It made it incredibly hard to date back in the day, even when I dated "gamers" they thought it was super nerdy. #forthehorde


Meh WoW is cool, it's just very time consuming so I only played it on/off.



Were said:


> Jersey Shore /thread.
> 
> I started to watch it to hate on them but I got addicted, I've watched a lot of other lame Reality-Tv too like Rock of Love, Bad Girls Club(this one was my favourite), Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew and even some episodes of The Real Housewives series.
> 
> I've watched some normal tv series that would be considered guilty pleasures too but they aren't that much of a guilty pleasure: *Desperate Houswives, True Blood,* Californication, *Sex and the City,* The Vampire Diaries...


Yup I watched all the bolded but only watched up to the first episode of the last season of True Blood (I guess one day I'll finish that or it'll annoy me,) and I also watched some of The Vampire Diaries but to me it kind of failed next to True Blood. I think I meant to watch Californication but either watched part of the first episode and got distracted by something else or didn't get around to watching it I can't remember now...



Friendonkey said:


> This song is a guilty pleasure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I used to like this song actually lol just remembered:






I should stop quoting everyone now.

Also some 80s music obviously.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh I used to like this song actually lol just remembered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also like this song lol. I just like a few of his songs, but Beauty Killer is the one I like the most.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

• I love Madonna, Cyndi Lauper, ABBA, The Go-Go's, The Bangles, and more.

• I'm a fan of Super Sentai (Japanese Power Rangers). Although I don't watch it much anymore, I still try to keep up with the general plot.

• I watch Jerry Springer sometimes.

• I enjoyed Supergirl and I'm looking forward to Season 2.

• I love Pokemon but I don't really talk about it offline. During the GO craze, I downplayed my knowledge considerably.



Persephone The Dread said:


> *Edit:* Oh yeah and I sometimes play Runescape. Most of the people playing that game are in their teen years..


When I was a teen my peers used to say, "Lol, you still play Runescape!?" Then they'd proceed to hover over me and ask a million-and-one questions. It's like, can I please cook burn these lobbies in peace?



VanitysFiend said:


> Ooh, I have 151 songs on my Ipod, some of the highlights include: Alone, Because the Night, The Best, Flashdance...what a feeling, Footloose, Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!, Girls just wanna have fun, Heaven is a place on earth, he's the greatest dancer, holding out for a hero, hot stuff, hungry eyes, i wanna dance with somebody, if I could turn back time, islands in the stream, it must've been love, I've had the time of my life, kiss me, let your love flow, like a virgin, never gonna give u up, never too much, nothings gonna stop us now, power of love, run with us, venus, waiting for a star to fall, we belong, when we r together...and load more besides


We have a very similar taste in music! Very solid list!


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Cronos said:


> • I love Madonna, Cyndi Lauper, ABBA, The Go-Go's, The Bangles, and more.
> 
> • I'm a fan of Super Sentai (Japanese Power Rangers). Although I don't watch it much anymore, I still try to keep up with the general plot.
> 
> ...


Dude your avatars a yugioh card, think you've at least one more guilty pleasure to list...me too come to think of it...

I listed the girliest songs on my ipod, the ones that tend to raise eyebrows and get people to question my sexuality, the others r more masculine I promise...def leppard and Wham r manly right?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

It's a very old one, like when I was 3-4. I had a pillow and couldn't sleep without it. My parents had to make few more pillows from it's blankets' fabric for my nursery, our home and car. The thing that was embarrassing is that I called it "booby pillow" in my first language. It's actually just funny when my parents mention it though I get embrassed at times.
I can't remember a recent one. :um


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not so big on this now, though when I was younger, I was a pretty big brony. I still watch MLP, though it's something that I would rather not share with people, not only due to the obvious stigmas associated with watching a show intended for children, though also the stigma associated with bronies, lol. I'm also a big fan of Sonic the Hedgehog -- it remains one of my favourite video game series of all time.

I'd say my 'most embarrassing' guilty pleasure would be, uh.. my low key 'fetish' for middle aged/older men. :um That one has gotten me in a few.... snags.... in the last 2 years or so.

I also like to watch fetish-y/hardcore porn for the plot lmao.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

*I am mostly a hard Rock music guy.* That is my thing. And because It been my thing.. that is what I listed too for much or my life. I mean I grew up on Motley Crue, Ozzy Osbourne, Van Halen, Iron Maiden and all sorts of music like that. I also love a lot of the Grunge music from the 90's Like Nirvana and Pearl Jam and other bands... and I have seen most of these types of bands play live!!

but now that I am older. I actually listen to Some Country, some dance music, some classical music, some selected cheesy pop songs, and I even listen to some Christian music sometimes. I also even listen to other types of music like meditation music, easy listening, Jazz and so forth.

But SHHHH....... I dont want my hard rock friends to find out. LOL

LOL


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lifetime movies.

The ban thread. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> The ban thread. :lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

iCarly. Spencer is hot.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this comedy is one them.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5252624/


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Lifetime movies.


lol!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Riff Raff said:


> *
> but now that I am older. I actually listen to Some Country, some dance music, some classical music, some selected cheesy pop songs, and I even listen to some Christian music sometimes. I also even listen to other types of music like meditation music, easy listening, Jazz and so forth.
> 
> But SHHHH....... I dont want my hard rock friends to find out. LOL
> ...


*

lol, sometimes i listen to the country station when there is just crap on the radio and i am looking for entertainment. i do that w/ the "smooth jazz" and norteno (mexican accordion music) stations, too. i play a game of trying to see how much i can amuse myself w/ the music.*


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I like spooning with my dog in bed. Especially during winter time when its cold in bed. Larger sized breeds can emit a lot of body heat.



nopersonoperating said:


> this comedy is one them.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5252624/


The "people who liked this also liked" list cracks me up. I think I would have fun pursuing a career in being a scriptwriter for those kinds of films.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> iCarly. Spencer is hot.


:lol That's one of mine as well. I also love to watch Ghost Rider and Sky High even if they are considered pretty cheesy or terrible.

I've also been into MLP, Power Rangers, Kamen Rider, Godzilla, Yu-Gi-Oh, Pokemon, and Ruby Gloom.

Vaporwave and "Emo" Music. Sometimes Eminem.

Fanfictions and I've written some and posted them to websites too. Some of them can even be smut or fluff.

Wizard101 and ToonTown.

I've also been into furries for a very long time.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

- Really cutesy anime like 'Non Non Biyori' or 'Yuru Yuri'. 
- Evangelion Fanfiction
- Visual Novels

I could add androgynous women but I don't feel guilty about that at all.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Lifetime movies.


Seriously?? Oh my God lol. My ex wife could not get enough of those. Ffs. A lot of their movies raise awareness for really good causes...domestic abuse and child abuse come to mind.

But they are soooo, soooo poorly acted and scripted, omg. I could do better and I have zero acting experience lol.

"Watch this 24 hour Lifetime original movie marathon, AllTheSame, or we're going to put a bullet in your head"

*thinks about it for a sec

"I'll take a bullet to the head, please"

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Treating Hilary supporters like subhumans.


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

It isn't a current guilty pleasure but when I was in high school while I would get ready I'd watch the Disney Jr show called Imagination Movers. I just googled the show for nostalgia's sake and their music is on Spotify so I really need to control myself.

I also really liked the shows Yo Gabba Gabba and The Doodlebops. I had a young nephew so that's what got me into these shows in the first place.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was recently curious about whether Jesus/Satan fanfiction exists after reading some quote that was a bit... And it does exist (a small amount.) And I read one (just sex.) It wasn't perfect (or graphic enough in certain ways,) but it wasn't bad. I'd rate it 6/10. I think I win this thread now.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was recently curious about whether Jesus/Satan fanfiction exists after reading some quote that was a bit... And it does exist (a small amount.) And I read one (just sex.) It wasn't perfect (or graphic enough in certain ways,) but it wasn't bad. I'd rate it 6/10. I think I win this thread now.


I'm actually surprised this has never crossed my mind.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I'm actually surprised this has never crossed my mind.


Tbf I'm 25, so it's taken me a while. And it seems like everyone picked up on this particular quote before me lol from looking on Google/Google images.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Pokémon.... Definitely Pokémon. If I'm playin' in front of people (which I rarely do) and they ask me what I'm playin' I say "pocket monsters." If they ask me what's it about I tell them I have to apprehend these viscous creatures in order to maintain peace throughout the land. It's a tough job but somebody gotta do it.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Touching my eyebrows. I belong on TLC's My Strange Addiction for this one. I don't even know what the hell is going on here but it feels so good. 

Celebrity gossip. I avoid it for the most part but occasionally I just get a hankering I can't resist. I guess this isn't embarrassing or strange, but it makes me feel incredibly guilty.

True crime tales with as many graphic details and pictures as possible. Sounds a bit morbid but I swear I'm not a psychopath. It's just fascinating.

Watching bad driving compilation videos. I can waste hours doing this. Always looking out for my boyfriend's car on the local channels too lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

layitontheline said:


> True crime tales with as many graphic details and pictures as possible. Sounds a bit morbid but I swear I'm not a psychopath. It's just fascinating.


^yeah.....I like watching 48 Hours and some shows on Investigation Discovery. Dateline is sometimes good, too.


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Reading fanfiction, 'my strange addiction' and other shows like that, lazytown, and anything that's about the relationship between parent and child cause yeah dad issues...


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm in I guess I like a lot of girly music. 

Madonna, Sade, lily Allen. 
lot of girly type songs. Singles songs. 

A few on my phone right now. 

The Knocks classic
Mariah Carey I stay in love 
Ciara promise
General public tenderness
Heaven is a place on earth
Empire in the sun before it was all on TV commercials. Heard it because of Wiz khalifa. Then heard the original. That's my running song.

So many girly songs I like. People would look at
ME and my appearance and probably laugh. Oh well.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I sometimes like watching trashy shows like Cheaters, Maury, Steve Wilkos. Am ashamed of this.
I personally dislike Nicki Minaj and Justin Bieber as people, but will admit they have a couple songs I really like. I also like K-pop and watching K-pop music videos/live performances a lot.

Oh, and ASMR. I hardly ever tell anyone I watch videos of people crinkling bags or pretending to clean my ears because... yeah..


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

momentsunset said:


> I sometimes like watching trashy shows like Cheaters, Maury, Steve Wilkos. Am ashamed of this.
> I personally dislike Nicki Minaj and Justin Bieber as people, but will admit they have a couple songs I really like. I also like K-pop and watching K-pop music videos/live performances a lot.
> 
> Oh, and ASMR. I hardly ever tell anyone I watch videos of people crinkling bags or pretending to clean my ears because... yeah..


"Crinkling bags" haa, your the best!


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

-one of my favourite music is black metal and Sade. i don't even know what to say to this.
-i watch 600lb life when i feel bad about myself, it's one of those things that's awful but you can't look away.
-i have phases when i'm into true crime although i'm disgusted by it.
-i really like to watch spongebob and teletubbies occasionally.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

doe deer said:


> -one of my favourite music is black metal and Sade. i don't even know what to say to this.
> -i watch 600lb life when i feel bad about myself, it's one of those things that's awful but you can't look away.
> -i have phases when i'm into true crime although i'm disgusted by it.
> -i really like to watch spongebob and _*teletubbies*_ occasionally.


Please don't. Please, please stop lol. I went through the Teletubbies phase with my kids and omg, no, just no. That has got to be produced, marketed just to torture parents. I watched it with my kids oc because they went through that phase when they were little but NOOOOO!!!! Teletubies NO!


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Please don't. Please, please stop lol. I went through the Teletubbies phase with my kids and omg, no, just no. That has got to be produced, marketed just to torture parents. I watched it with my kids oc because they went through that phase when they were little but NOOOOO!!!! Teletubies NO!


 lolol i know right? my parents are probably scarred for life. i like to watch some parts now and then just because of nostalgia, couldn't watch the whole episode though, i think i'd have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

doe deer said:


> lolol i know right? my parents are probably scarred for life. i like to watch some parts now and then just because of nostalgia, couldn't watch the whole episode though, i think i'd have a nervous breakdown.


Lmao yeah...it's targeted I think for kids one to two and a half years old....and it wouldn't be so bad to me if it had some educational value but it just doesn't, at all.

I can still picture that vacuum cleaner thingy, and the sun, omg. Make it stop lol!!!

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Lmao yeah...it's targeted I think for kids one to two and a half years old....and it wouldn't be so bad to me if it had some educational value but it just doesn't, at all.
> 
> I can still picture that vacuum cleaner thingy, and the sun, omg. Make it stop lol!!!
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


 well yeah it's literally a show for babies, no words or anything lmao. ooh don't mention the vacuum cleaner, it still scares me. it's sick.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I, um, like reading fanfiction involving my favourite male anime or video game characters having sex, with bonus points if one of the characters is incredibly angsty and the other one is cheering him up. Whether that's by hugging it out, or perhaps sucking the angsty one's dick, or agreeing to bareback, I'm game. Further bonus points if the sex is rough and/or hardcore.

This might also seem weird, but I quite literally like to watch porn for the plot because while it usually doesn't get me off, I find a strange entertainment value in just watching it.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

I like sending people really bizarre messages on tumblr and then checking their blog a couple of days later just to see what the reaction is.


----------

